# Skeeter Fermenting ALONG>>>>TIME



## mxsteve625 (Oct 13, 2010)

I have a SP fermenting from a blueberry Melomel slurry since Itransfered to secondary on 9-20-10. This is my second attempt at a slurry as the first didn't do so well. I have used lavin ec 118 on previous batches with no problem. ( 8 to be exact).

However this batch with the slurry is still fermenting: 

SG on 10-02 was 1.000
Sg today 10-13 is 1.000

It is still bubbling. What the heck? Should I just be patient at let time do it's thing or something else. I was hoping this pee would be ready by now.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Oct 13, 2010)

If the gravity hasn't changed it's done ferm. and now degassing itself.

You can slap an airlock on it for another day and see.


----------



## mxsteve625 (Oct 13, 2010)

Oh that make sense. And you know I had thought that maybe the bubbling was from C02.

Thanks

Steve


----------



## mxsteve625 (Oct 13, 2010)

If it is degassing itself, will I be alright for another day or so before racking, degassing, and fining?


----------



## Julie (Oct 14, 2010)

Do you have it in a carboy? If so it will be fine, if you still have this in a primary and can't get to it for another day, lock down the lid and add an airlock.


----------



## mxsteve625 (Oct 14, 2010)

It is in a carboy and last night I did try to degass using vacumm and there wasn't anything left. So I am asumming it degassed itself. I did add Sorbate and k-meta and super kleer. I belive I am in good shape,

Thanks as I learned somthing new toady (self degassing)


----------



## sly22guy (Oct 22, 2010)

I self degass on a reg basis


----------

